# Windows Update hanging at 66%



## dfm (Feb 10, 2005)

Operating w98SE and a wireless network: Windows Update hangs at 66% whilst scanning. Does anyone have a solution please?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Read this page http://www.ivorysky.com/index.php/2004/09/25/p134/Windows-Update-Fix.html

Sometimes cleaning out your Temporary Internet files helps a bit too .....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Dfm:

Make use of this site.


----------



## dfm (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for responses.


----------

